# Future of these teams



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Nuggets
2. Clippers
3. Memphis

Nuggets will be the best next season.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

i think they will definitly better than the clips, but memphis might be decent. it'll depend upon who we sign in the off season


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> 1. Nuggets
> 2. Clippers
> 3. Memphis
> ...


hope you are right.


----------



## abm2121 (May 4, 2003)

The nuggs will easily be better than the clips and raptors. The raptors probably wont have a first round draft pick. The clips are clearing house. The worst team in the league next year will be the Jazz.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>abm2121</b>!
> The nuggs will easily be better than the clips and raptors. The raptors probably wont have a first round draft pick. The clips are clearing house. The worst team in the league next year will be the Jazz.


i think you meant the grizz, not the raps. the raptors have an EXCELLENT first round pick. the grizz, although losing a great pick to detroit still have 2 first rounders right around the 10 spot and will be able to pick up a couple of great prospects.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>abm2121</b>!
> The nuggs will easily be better than the clips and raptors. The raptors probably wont have a first round draft pick. The clips are clearing house. The worst team in the league next year will be the Jazz.


and the jazz are not going to be the worst team in the league. not a hope in hell. malone is coming back, just as strong as ever, and they have one of the best situations in the league as far as salaries go. they should acquire andre miller and a couple more key players at a decent price. 

my vote for worst team in the league will probably go to the miami heat.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

actually, that would be the heat in their current state and i expect them to make some improvements. it should definitely be atlanta at the bottom next year, if they blow up as i expect them to. other than that i see all of these teams being pretty competitive. i think that its also possible that new york takes a one year dive to acquire a really good draft pick. 

say miami acquires kandi, bosh, and a point guard next year, they would have some decent pieces in place:

antonio daniels (for example)
eddie jones (but may be moved)/rasual butler
caron
grant/bosh
kandi/vlad?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> actually, that would be the heat in their current state and i expect them to make some improvements. it should definitely be atlanta at the bottom next year, if they blow up as i expect them to. other than that i see all of these teams being pretty competitive. i think that its also possible that new york takes a one year dive to acquire a really good draft pick.
> 
> say miami acquires kandi, bosh, and a point guard next year, they would have some decent pieces in place:
> ...


There's that big question mark with Kandi. Will he play well in the Eest? Some people thought Vin Baker coming back over to the East, playing for Boston, would start playing like he did for the Bucks back in his early days. His game didn't do anything for him over there. You have to wonder the same thing about Kandi.

Also, I would like at Barboso, Ford, and Ridnour, as well as Bosh. I'm not sure which they would go, but it probably depends on where they pick, though. If Bosh would be available at 5 or 6, and the Heat got that pick, I would definitely take him there. They could always hope that a player like Duhon fell to the second round.


----------



## abm2121 (May 4, 2003)

There is no way that malone returns to the Jazz. He said in a interview that he wants to win and he left it at that on returning to utah. He will goto a contender. The jazz will be awful next year. They will struggle to win 25 games.


----------



## gesael (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>abm2121</b>!
> There is no way that malone returns to the Jazz. He said in a interview that he wants to win and he left it at that on returning to utah. He will goto a contender. The jazz will be awful next year. They will struggle to win 25 games.


There is a possibility that malone will remain at the Jazz: to became the all time leader in points, in two years he can reach it if he is the main scorer of a team, and at the jazz he will

the choice he has to made is simple: what he wants more, a ring or the record...

but if sloan leave, he will too... stock is already gone and if sloan do the same malone would be the last of the dinasty to remain...

for the nuggets i hope they gets the first choice because he will be the best addition to their 2 rookies... nene and tchi... (sorry too hard to write it for me...)

i hope the jazz will make good trades...


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Denver: Having a healthy Camby is a plus. Skieeta needs to show why he was the 5th pick last year. Nene is solid. Depending on FA pickups, I'll give them a potential grade of C+

LAC: They have more cap room space to sign FA then Denver. I'm sure they will re-sign Brand and having a healthy Q will help them. Jaric showed signs of great potential. Potentail Grade: B-

Memphis: Another trade is needed. They've got too many 2/3's in Dickerson/Person/Miller/Battier. I look for them to trade Battier and maybe Swift. Depending on what they get back the y have a potential grade of B+ (on J-Dub, Pau, and Miller alone).

Overall Memphis has the edge, with the clip show following. Sorry Denver fans. BUT - Keep in mind... Free agency can change EVERYTHING.:grinning:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> Denver: Having a healthy Camby is a plus. Skieeta needs to show why he was the 5th pick last year. Nene is solid. Depending on FA pickups, I'll give them a potential grade of C+
> 
> LAC: They have more cap room space to sign FA then Denver. I'm sure they will re-sign Brand and having a healthy Q will help them. Jaric showed signs of great potential. Potentail Grade: B-
> ...


um the clips ONLY have more cap space if they let everyone go. which makes that team useless and good for 2 or 3 wins. the nuggest have talent AND cap space. if the clips keep even half their guys they have no cap space. so the apologies need to be directed towards southern california.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> um the clips ONLY have more cap space if they let everyone go. which makes that team useless and good for 2 or 3 wins. the nuggest have talent AND cap space. if the clips keep even half their guys they have no cap space. so the apologies need to be directed towards southern california.


That's silly. The Clips will win more than 3 games. :sigh: I'm not concerned with HOW they get or got more cap space. The fact is, that they just DO! Brand, Odom, Andre, and Maggette are restricted FA so their salaries NO longer exist. Kandi, Parks, Piatkowski, and Rooks are FA as well. And Suppose LA re-sign Brand. I can see FA wanting to play w/ Brand before Camby ANYDAY. I agree that the Nuggets have crazy potential but I'm not being biased just because this is a Nuggets forum. Free agency can and will effect BOTh of the teams so until the signings began, we really don't know the future of these teams. But - I have my opinion, so I voiced it. :soapbox:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

good job at not reading my post and then replying anyways.

the clips roster MINUS all free agents is a 5 win team max. 

if you want to say all their good players contracts no longer exist, then the players do not as well. so friggin what?

who wants to play on a team whos best players are keyon dooling and wang zhi zhi? friggin denver has a roster 10 times better than that!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

no way the raps will be anywhere as bad as last year they crushed the record 4 most games missed and with a high lottery pick they shoudl be better than they were when they made the playoffs in 02


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I don't know if the Nuggets are going to be the best team next year out of the Clips and Grizz but they definetly have the best future ahead of them. The Nuggets have the best chance out of all those teams to land Lebron and have as much room as any team in the league to sign free agents (see Arenas, Gilbert) and have a good future on the ball club right now with Nene, White, and Skita. As far as next year we all know the Clippers are going to be a joke, jus remember at the beginning of this season people were talking playoffs and look where they ended up. As for the Grizz their immediate future could look a little brighter with Gasol being more developed than the Nuggets youngsters and more experienced players with Miller and Williams. The thing that hurts the Grizzlies is that their high pick is almost certainly going to the Detroit Pistons (Otis Thorpe, good trade ha ha ha!). The Nuggets will probably be able to take over the Grizz with Nene and Skita coming along. Although the Grizz could be scary in a few years as well if Kobe wants to finally get away from Shaq and possibly rejoin Jerry West.


----------

